# Red or Gray Fox



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

Is this a red or gray fox? I've never seen a gray and only one or two reds, so I can't really tell the difference. This is muskegon county


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

IMPO It's a greay fox, notice the black on his tail... Never in my life have I ever seen a red with black on his tail, only grey's. Grey's usually do have some red mixed in especially near the head. As always there are different variations. Hope it helps.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Appears to be a grey.


----------



## sparky107 (Jan 15, 2005)

I vote for Gray. Judging by the face.
Sparky


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a Grey...


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

yes.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Gray

Ganzer


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Just the size and lack of white on the tail with the face markings, put one more for a Grey......


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Anyone ever seen one climb a tree? I had always heard they were the only climbing K9, with the exception of a breed of **** dog. 

They can retract their claws like a cat, and that keeps them sharp...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I've heard this too, but have never witnessed it.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I didn't actually see the "gray" climb the tree but I followed my hounds for over 5 hours one night and was told by the other person hunting with me that the hounds where on a gray fox. I never did see the fox so I'm not sure if it was or not. But I do know the hounds made 11 different trees in a 2 mile circle and every time we would get close they would leave.

My vote gray fox.


----------



## ozziesstang (Nov 29, 2009)

Grey...can tell by the short face and tail. Although some cross fox have those charictoristics too. 
Have seen both grey and red in tree. They climb larger trees that go on an angle, I beleive they do this to gain a sight advantage.


----------



## ozziesstang (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry....that came out a little large!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep, Mister fiesty the grey fox.

I've never seen retractable claws on them and I did study for a bit trying to figure out how they can climb trees.


----------



## huntinchucks (Jul 30, 2008)

Another vote for grey fox.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> Anyone ever seen one climb a tree? I had always heard they were the only climbing K9, with the exception of a breed of **** dog.
> 
> They can retract their claws like a cat, and that keeps them sharp...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my tracking book says that red fox were imported, because the native gray fox could climb trees.this was in the 1700,s.
for the fox hunters on horseback.
never new they werent native.


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Freepop summed it up right, Mr. Fiesty.

Nasty disposition, snarling, barking, and biting. The grey fox is almost as nasty.:yikes:

BTW...Sweet pic, John.:lol:


Nice pic of the grey on the trail cam. That's what got me started. A double on my food plot cam. Two days later I caught her. Made me think fox trapping was easy. Kinda like shooting a big ten point your first time deer hunting...takes a few years to realize how special that was.


----------



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, that sure looks like a gray fox to me....


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> Anyone ever seen one climb a tree? I had always heard they were the only climbing K9, with the exception of a breed of **** dog.
> 
> They can retract their claws like a cat, and that keeps them sharp...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was standing at the end of a cut cornfield one night deer hunting and had a feeling there was something behind me. I caught movement at the base of an oak tree and saw this grey fox start to go up it and it saw me about that same time and it jumped back down and ran off 50 ft and just stood there looking at me. He should have kept going!! :lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> Anyone ever seen one climb a tree? I had always heard they were the only climbing K9, with the exception of a breed of **** dog.
> 
> They can retract their claws like a cat, and that keeps them sharp...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We run dogs for fox and coyote a lot, and I've only seen a red 'climb' a tree once. Our big guy 'Blue' (a blue tick, what would you know) got hung up once at the base of a tree. He wouldn't leave the tree, and I figured he was hung up on *****. Looking up the tree, I suddenly saw a fox pop it's head out of a hole 30 feet up. He saw me make eye contact, and went back in. I put the bead on that hole, and not even 20 secs later he poked back out. I let him have some buckshot for a late breakfast, and he went falling all the way to the bottom of the tree, in the trunk. It was a hollowed out and dead tree, so I would guess he was pushing his back against the inside of the trunk while walking up with his legs. Very unique situation, and I had him mounted because of it. I will post pics the next time I visit my parents, where the mount is still at.


----------

